# ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

+  اذا رأيت المرأه تشكو من مرآتها كثيراً .............فأعلم أنها كبرت . + لسان المرأه ..........هو أخر عضو يموت فيها .+الكفن هو الثوب الوحيد الذى لا تحملق فيه المرأه اذا ارتدته أمرأه أخرى أمامها . +لا تطلب الفتاه من الدنيا الا زوجاً ...فأذا جاء .....طلبت منه كل شىء .+السر الوحيد الذى تستطيع المرأه أن تحتفظ به .......هو عمرها .+السر فى نظر المرأه نوعان .........نوع تافه لا يستحق أن تحتفظ به ........ونوع آخر مهم جداً ........بحيث لا تستطيع أن تحتفظ به .+ لا تصدق المرأه اذا هى أقسمت .........وأنما صدقها اذا احمر وجهها .+المرأه موجعه بطبعها .............فالدميمه توجع القلب ....والجميله توجع الرأس .+عندما تبكى المرأه ...........تتحطم مقاومة الرجل .+ أعداء المرأه اثنان السمنه والزمان .+القبح أفضل حارس للمرأه .+اذا أردت أن تعرف السن الحقيقيه للمرأه .......فاسال زوجة أخيها .+++++++++++وفى النهايه أختم بقول أحدى الاديبات :- الحمد لله أننى لم أخلق رجلاً .........لكى لا أتزوج امرأه .:t23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

أنا كنت فاكره ان الشباب هيفرحوا بالموضوع ده أوى .ههههههههههههههه .


----------



## totaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

جميل قوى 
بس ليه كلكم على المرأه  مفيش حد على الرجل حد يوقف ينصفنا بقى  شكرا خالص اختى العزيزه على الموضوع الجميل قوى ده باااااااااااااى:beee::smil12:


----------



## farawala (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة
وشكرا على هذة الصراحة والموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*



totaa قال:


> جميل قوى
> بس ليه كلكم على المرأه  مفيش حد على الرجل حد يوقف ينصفنا بقى  شكرا خالص اختى العزيزه على الموضوع الجميل قوى ده باااااااااااااى:beee::smil12:



+ ما هى دى الديمقراطيه هههههه .........وبعدين هى المرأه محتاجه حد يدافع عنها ............... ميرسى يا توتا لمرورك الجميل .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة
> وشكرا على هذة الصراحة والموضوع الجميل



+ يلا أهى حاجه تفرحكوا هههههههه ميرسى يا أبو فراوله وربنا معاك .


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

*"بقول أحدى الاديبات :- الحمد لله أننى لم أخلق رجلاً .........لكى لا أتزوج امرأه "*​علشان تعرفوا الرجاله بتستحمل قد ايه


----------



## nana25 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

حلو قوى الموضوع ده بس احب اضيف ملحوظه صغيره

وهى عن الام اكيد مفيش فى الدنيا من رجال او شباب يقدر يستحمل زى الام بتستحمل زوجها العزيز وبتستحمل اولادها ......... الخ 

مرسى ليكى على الموضوع الحلو ده وبجد اخدنا بركة يا دونا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*



thelast قال:


> *"بقول أحدى الاديبات :- الحمد لله أننى لم أخلق رجلاً .........لكى لا أتزوج امرأه "*​علشان تعرفوا الرجاله بتستحمل قد ايه



+ صدقنى عارفين ..........الله يكون فى عونكوا .............مبسوط كده  ههههههههه ............ميرسى يا thelast وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*



nana25 قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع ده بس احب اضيف ملحوظه صغيره
> 
> وهى عن الام اكيد مفيش فى الدنيا من رجال او شباب يقدر يستحمل زى الام بتستحمل زوجها العزيز وبتستحمل اولادها ......... الخ
> 
> مرسى ليكى على الموضوع الحلو ده وبجد اخدنا بركة يا دونا​



+ عايزه أقولك يا نانا وبصفتى أم ان المرأه وقت ما تكون أم بتنسى حتى انها أمرأه ومبتفتكر ش غير أنها ام ...........ميرسى يا نانا على الاضافه الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*

من رايى الام تتجاوز عن انها بشر فى الاساس
كل ما تهتم به هو راحه بيتها الام فى نظرى
حنان
امان
ملجا 
الام لايمكن تعويضها بنساء العالم كلهم 
وعلى راى المثل القائل "الام ام والباقى غم"
وربنا يخلى الامهات ويحافظ عليهم
والابهات لاحسن يزعلوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما كتب عن المرأه على مر التاريخ !!!!!!!!!*



thelast قال:


> من رايى الام تتجاوز عن انها بشر فى الاساس
> كل ما تهتم به هو راحه بيتها الام فى نظرى
> حنان
> امان
> ...


+ عندك حق يا thelast .........الام دى قيمه كبيره فى حياة كلاً منا ........ميرسى لتعليقك وربنا معاك .


----------

